# New guy in here



## AF Veteran (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm new to the whole timeshare thing so I figured I would ask. I just made this profile after finding this site in hopes to get some help with what I have. I'm not new to the forum atmosphere so I figured this would be the most fitting area for introduction.

I currently am making payments to a Lawrence Welk Timeshare, I've had it since summer 2009, havent used it yet because I was tasked on several tours in Iraq. I more/less got suckered into buying it and I'm in a way wanting to get rid of it..still going back and forth with that idea, hopefully some of you all can chime in with some experiences with yours and if you like it.

I recently got a phone call from Time Shares By Owner to have them advertise and sell what I have, I setup an ad and paid the fee, but I'm still within my refund time according to their documentation so I'm working that issue. After researching it I see that is a scam from what everyone is saying. Part of that is my fault for jumping quickly to want to get rid of it.

I figured I would start doing the legwork on my own so that way I know I'm accomplishing something.

If any of you have some input I would greatly appreciate it, I'm not posting all this to advertise what I have..I read that part..at the moment I'm looking for some advice and other experiences to ease my mind on what exactly I have to work with. I'm kinda frustrated with the whole thing in a way at the moment, everytime I get a phone call from somewhere it seems to be a scam.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi and welcome to TUG.
Unfortunately many timeshares including Welk Resorts are selling for virtually nothing right now.  
There are a few on ebay for $1.  
Not sure of the value of your timeshare but I doubt it's more than what you owe if you're still making payments on it.  

Don't beat yourself up over buying a timeshare.  
Many of us here did and learned to make the best of it by learning how to use what we purchased.
Once you learn how to maximize your ownership you'll be happy that you discovered the timeshare vacationing option even if you overpaid on your first purchase.  

Stick around and ask questions.  We love newbies.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to TUG, and a big Thank You for your service. As you've read, any outfit that wants an upfront fee is a scam. As Chris said, even great resorts have little financial value today, and it's not likely to change anytime soon. Their value lies in their use. If you are able now to use what you bought it can add to your family's together time and all that. If the ongoing costs are getting to you, you can book good holiday and vacation time weeks and rent them. It might not cover all your expenses- especially if your TS is not paid off, but it will help. You won't even be able to give away the TS if you still owe on it, so that's another consideration. I think you need to hang around TUG for awhile and learn how to maximize the use of your TS.

All the reasons that sounded good to you when you bought are still valid. Only the resale value has changed.

Jim


----------



## AF Veteran (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks guys.  
That's part of the reason I figured I would join here and ask..pretty much is what I have worth anything, and how exactly can I use what I have to my benefit. The selling point to me was the fact that it would give me some motivation to check out something fun and enjoyable, since I've had 4 vacations in the Sands of Iraq..I figured I'd check out something other than that.



Passepartout said:


> If the ongoing costs are getting to you, you can book good holiday and vacation time weeks and rent them. It might not cover all your expenses- especially if your TS is not paid off, but it will help.



That is a goal of mine, I have alot of time stashed right now cause I wasnt able to use it. 



chriskre said:


> Stick around and ask questions.  We love newbies.



Haha be gentle..we tear em up on the car sites..lol.


----------



## chriskre (Feb 7, 2012)

AF Veteran said:


> Thanks guys.
> That's part of the reason I figured I would join here and ask..pretty much is what I have worth anything, and how exactly can I use what I have to my benefit. The selling point to me was the fact that it would give me some motivation to check out something fun and enjoyable, since I've had 4 vacations in the Sands of Iraq..I figured I'd check out something other than that.
> 
> Haha be gentle..we tear em up on the car sites..lol.



Well what you own may not have alot of monetary value right, now but it will have value none the less when you take all those vacations as a family and have lots of great memories.  Many people stretch one week of vacation owned into several weeks or long weekends of vacations for very reasonable costs and in comfortable accomodations.  

And don't worry there are lots of TS's that have no sand in sight.   You've got lots and lots of non sand options out there just take a look at the resort directories and you'll see a world of great places to trade that Welk week where no bandana is necessary.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 7, 2012)

AF Veteran said:


> ...I recently got a phone call from Time Shares By Owner to have them advertise and sell what I have, I setup an ad and paid the fee, *but I'm still within my refund time according to their documentation so I'm working that issue.* After researching it I see that is *a scam *from what everyone is saying. Part of that is my fault for jumping quickly to want to get rid of it.....



The scammers TRADE/SELL lists of "marks" or "suckers" .... sometimes it is an employee who gets a better cut of the commission or gets hired IF they bring their "lists". And with thumb drives and the internet downloads are so easy for these characters. Hence, that is why you are getting a ton of calls.

Learn to use ... you are stuck with it til the loan is paid off and then you can try to GIVE it away. You might want to find a cheaper interest rate --- as most of the developer's/resort's rates are pretty high.


----------



## AF Veteran (Feb 7, 2012)

I've tried finding a cheaper rate..not really happening..from the looks of it financial wise It appears that I might aswell pay it off and bump my credit.

I've been to Branson a couple of times, that is where I signed on for it.

Once I get into the swing of playing with it and trading it I guess I'll enjoy it better.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Feb 10, 2012)

You are not the first person to buy retail and come to regret it.  That's how I got into this gig as well, though mine was done almost two decades ago.  Consider it a sunk cost and move on.  Clearing the debt on your original purchase is common sense regardless of what you do in the future.

Just do understand that the maintenance fees will nver go away.

Best advice you've received was to learn what you can to make your usage better.  Timesharing is pretty cool but you do have to learn the rules.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 11, 2012)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> <<snipped>>
> 
> Best advice you've received was to learn what you can to make your usage better.  Timesharing is pretty cool but you do have to learn the rules.



I would also add . . .

Understand that those rules and how you can use your TS will continue to change and evolve over time, especially as it relates to the exchange companies.  You'll want to keep on top of it through interaction here on TUG.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 11, 2012)

Play, trade, and rent. If younare letting it go unused, you are leaving money on the table. Read up on renting and consider that route until you are able to use or exchange.


----------



## AF Veteran (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm all about renting them out..that will go to help pay it off..I guess I'll have to read about the renting policy or rules..I'm sure there is something posted here to help out.


----------



## sue1947 (Feb 11, 2012)

I just spent a week at the Lawrence Welk in Escondido near San Diego and really liked it.  Large 2 BR units in a large complex and probably the best resort for kids I've seen.  Easy access to San Diego and all that's there.  Take your family for a vacation and celebrate your return.  

You've started your education at the right spot.  Timeshares have value in two ways; using it for vacations and memories with your family and/or renting it out to help cover maintenance fees.  You might decide to do a little of both.  Frankly, you've earned a nice relaxing week away so take your family along and go see what you own.  While there, talk with other owners (not the salespeople) to see how they use it.  Gather up ideas and see how many weeks of time you can get from yours.

Thanks for your service.
Sue


----------



## dwojo (Feb 11, 2012)

Learn to use and enjoy your timeshare. I got my first one in 93 after returning stateside. As long as you are still paying on it you will have an extremely difficult if not impossible time getting rid of it.


----------



## AF Veteran (Feb 12, 2012)

Most of you all have families..I'm 28 and single so my perspective is a little different..haha.

I did get it to check stuff out so I guess I'll have to figure out how to rent out one of the weeks at the moment.

I'd like to take a cruise so I wonder if one can be traded for that..


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 12, 2012)

AF Veteran said:


> I'd like to take a cruise so I wonder if one can be traded for that..



nah - you "could" trade for a cruise but you'd be giving up your week + exchange fee + the normal cash price of the cruise instead of just paying the normal cash price.  not worth it.


----------



## RMitchell (Feb 12, 2012)

If timesharing was a great deal then the company's wouldn't put a limit on when you could rescind plus buyers would seek them out instead of having to have high pressure sales people getting in your face. Try to use them like they use you.


----------



## jjluhman (Feb 13, 2012)

AF Veteran-

Welcome to TUG!

My husband and I were your age (10 years ago) when we bought our timeshare.  We have been on some AWESOME trips (Caribbean, Mexico, Napa Valley, Key West) over the years because we were able to take advantage of traveling during shoulder season.  We split our 2Br into two units and were able to take 2+ (3 or 4 some years because of bonus weeks, now because of xyz exchanges).  Read posts here and you will learn how to maximize your week.  

Now we have a family and our resort choices have changed, but as a young single person you will be able to work the system and take some really great trips.  You will get spoiled by the amenities and won't want to travel to regular hotels in the future!


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Feb 15, 2012)

AF Veteran said:


> Most of you all have families..I'm 28 and single so my perspective is a little different..haha.



Now I gotta say *"What the Heck were you Thinking"*

As a vet, you "may" have access to the Hale Koa and other military only vacation spots...that's worth looking into.

Shoot, @28 I had two kids with another on the way...Uncle Sugar figured I needed to deploy and let Mamma handle it for awhile.  Sigh, I do owe my Dear Sweet Bride alot!

Single and shoulder seasons go together perfectly.  The Beaches are still wonderful the day after Labor day when the rate drop like a rock.


----------



## AF Veteran (Feb 16, 2012)

I can look back on it all I want..lol..I have it now and I'm tryin to make it work, pretty much why I'm here..


----------



## chriskre (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm single, always been single and I still own 8 TS's.  Nothing wrong with being single and owning a TS.:annoyed:  It allows you to be generous and bring along family and friends for the same price you would have paid many times if you didn't own the TS and were just going solo.  There are no single supplemental charges for doing a solo gig if you decide you just want a studio.  

I've found that many of my married friends can't even afford a vacation  cause their money is tied up paying for all the kid things and then paying for college.  Me, I don't have those issues so can gift a week to those families who don't make vacationing a priority.  

Developers may focus on married couples and ignore us single folks :ignore: which may be why so many let the units go, cause it becomes a lower priority behind all the kid things.  I don't meet the criteria of many TS tours which is just fine by me cause I can buy all I want on the resale market.  





AF Veteran said:


> I can look back on it all I want..lol..I have it now and I'm tryin to make it work, pretty much why I'm here..


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 16, 2012)

We really need a "Single's Timesharing" area here...While i'm lucky to have a 6yr old i can bring in tow sometimes, there are other times i'd love to be able to figure out where to go to AVOID kids and families


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 16, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> We really need a "Single's Timesharing" area here...While i'm lucky to have a 6yr old i can bring in tow sometimes, there are other times i'd love to be able to figure out where to go to AVOID kids and families



Same here, but mines 2. 

Agreed on another section.


----------



## PamMo (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to TUG, AF Veteran, and thank you for your service! We're an all Army family, and two of our kids have had lovely vacations in Iraq and Afghanistan, too. (Although interesting experiences, they much prefer timeshare vacations!)

Don't beat yourself up about buying a timeshare retail. A lot of owners started out that way, and it's water under the bridge now. The best thing to do is to figure out how to make it work for you from now on. We've had GREAT vacations around the world over the years, and are very happy timeshare owners. 

One of the nice things about owning a timeshare is that it will "force" you to take a vacation (when you aren't stationed overseas with more important things to do). Learn as much as you can about your ownership. Someone on TUG will be able to help you. Don't the Welks timeshares have the ability to trade internally? They have a really beautiful resort in Cabo! Take the opportunity to explore new places and try new things. With your ability to book fabulous vacations, you're going to be beating off family and friends who want to join you! Heck, invite them along with you, charge them rent, and vacation for free!:whoopie:


----------



## AF Veteran (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Well right now I'm looking into renting the ones that I have saved, if someone can help me out, give me a link to what would be a good way to do that I would appreciate it.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 22, 2012)

Look through the Buying, Selling, Renting forum. Specifically there's a thread about becoming comfortable with renting. There are also stickies to look through. It's unlikely that someone will duplicate the experiences found there and mentor you personally. But I've been wrong before.

It boils down to: advertise your rental, accept payment from a renter, notify the resort to put the week(s) into the renter's name, send confirmation to the renter so they can verify the reservation with the resort. 

Good luck!

Jim


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 22, 2012)

AF Veteran said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Well right now I'm looking into renting the ones that I have saved, if someone can help me out, give me a link to what would be a good way to do that I would appreciate it.



I have had ads on Ebay, craigslist and of course here.  What about friends and family?  A friend of mine made an ad and posted it to her Facebook and asked a few friends to share it and she had more takers than she had weeks.  

I just charge my costs.  The proportionate cost of the maintenance based on the points used, guest certificate and any ebay and paypal fees.  If you book through private sources (friends/family) you can offer a better rate since you will not have to pay the ebay/paypal fees.  

Good luck.  Its not easy but at least early enough in the year that you still have time.


----------



## AF Veteran (Feb 22, 2012)

I figured it'd be just advertising and notifying Welk about it..I guess I'll have to make a thread about it.


----------



## AF Veteran (Feb 23, 2012)

From the looks of it the one here is $700 max..hmmm


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 23, 2012)

That is just for last minute rental section. You can list in the TUG marketplace for whatever you want.


----------



## AF Veteran (Feb 23, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> That is just for last minute rental section. You can list in the TUG marketplace for whatever you want.



Ah ok.


----------



## applegirl (Feb 26, 2012)

You should be able to rent out a week at the Lawrence Welk in Escondido for at least close to your MF's, it's only 45 minutes from the beach!  If you book a summer or spring break week it shouldn't be a problem.  Just try to book the largest unit you can and don't ask too much and it should rent with no problem.  

Trust me, someday you will use this if you can't get rid of it!  T/S can provide wonderful vacations with very comfortable amenities.  I hope you get to enjoy what it can offer in a future vacation.

Janna


----------



## AF Veteran (Mar 29, 2012)

It's been a little while since I have posted in here..been busy and moving..fun stuff.

Unless I've overlooked it I dont see a section where I can advertise what I have that I want to sell..I have some time saved up cause I was over seas so if someone can point to where I can rent out my saved time I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

AF Veteran said:


> It's been a little while since I have posted in here..been busy and moving..fun stuff.
> 
> Unless I've overlooked it I dont see a section where I can advertise what I have that I want to sell..I have some time saved up cause I was over seas so if someone can point to where I can rent out my saved time I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.



Welcome back!

In the red bar above at the top of your screen is a section called "marketplace." That is where the ads are.

elaine


----------



## AF Veteran (Apr 2, 2012)

I see that now, thanks.

Cant do anything with it tho cause I'm not a member..never shouldve bought the thing.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 2, 2012)

AF Veteran said:


> I see that now, thanks.
> 
> Cant do anything with it tho cause I'm not a member..never shouldve bought the thing.



That's nothing $15 can't solve.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 3, 2012)

Beefy's right. You own the TS. It has no value other than in it's use. Might as well use TUG to find out how to use it and have some great vacations. For $15 you can check reviews of where you can exchange into then if you still want to list it for sale or to rent some weeks out that's an option too.

Best wishes

Jim


----------



## momeason (Apr 3, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> We really need a "Single's Timesharing" area here...While i'm lucky to have a 6yr old i can bring in tow sometimes, there are other times i'd love to be able to figure out where to go to AVOID kids and families



When you put together that list, please share it with me.


----------



## AF Veteran (Apr 26, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> That's nothing $15 can't solve.





Passepartout said:


> Beefy's right. You own the TS. It has no value other than in it's use. Might as well use TUG to find out how to use it and have some great vacations. For $15 you can check reviews of where you can exchange into then if you still want to list it for sale or to rent some weeks out that's an option too.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Jim



Yup..I'm in that now trying to figure that all out..been busy..


----------

